# Shark fishing on Cape San Blas



## Cat-N-TN (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys... We have been out fishing now for 3 days on the cape for shark, and so far no luck. We have tried everything. Ray, Mullet,Bonita, Cat, Squid, Shrimp, Sand fleas and still no luck. any advice from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try ladyfish.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

We were down there last June and could not keep them off the hooks. We were several hundred yards offshore in our kayaks and all we had to do was drift back a frozen cigar minnow. Most were 3' Atlantic Sharpnose but we watched much bigger sharks zooming around. You may need to fish deeper if possible.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Try Bluefish. Works everytime for me!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

you tried sand fleas?????


----------

